# Colson Whizzer



## mrg (Oct 14, 2021)

The project wasn't the Whizzer, it was getting it out of the garage. decided to sell the Colson Whizzer I restored 25-30 yrs ago and it was in a stuffed full garage door would only open a little, the opener was working but kept stopping, I even had a rope on the inside pulling while the opener was running and even climbed under and cleared out everything touching, catching, rubbing ( and there was a lot of stuff ) and then I noticed broken springs, damm, so had to just keep lifting a little and propping up with longer 2x4's till all the way open and of course Home Depots out of stock, oh well, the Whizzers out!, next to dig out, the Harley, it's got about 5 ft of junk stuffed on and around it. I crawled in the hole left by the Whizzer for the last pic.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2021)

That thing looks good!
Did you ever ride it?
It looks like the Colson frame was very accommodating for the Whizzer kit.
You should hang on to it, and come on some of the rides with us.
Re live your youth.
Revitalize your faith in mankind.
Good for the soul.
Rest while you ride.
Where the most important question is,
Where’s Lunch?


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2021)

@cyclingday when is the next ride, I'll have to pull out old reliable, my 49 WZ, probably needs tuneup & tires, don't know how many miles I put on it but the new repo Whizzer speedometer I put on it now has over 1000 mi on it, the Colson will have to go to make room to finish up a Shelby Whizzer project I started years ago!, I posted a little more about the Colson in the Motorized bicycle section. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-whizzer.198394/


----------

